# Ready Strip



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the review Scott. Looks like a great product.

I had an Arts and Craft house in St. Louis that was built in 1905 and all of the woodwork was painted with many coats of paint. I couldn't get any stripper to work. I scraped one piece of wood and it was all quartersawn White Oak. But I put another coat of paint on top.

This would have been a great product to use.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Scott!
I'm always looking for something a person can use without shortening ones life.

My Dad died from working with the fluids in a dry cleaning plant.

That stuff is outlawed now.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Dick… but glad to hear progress has been made.

I had a college prof (Graphic Design), who had to take a year or two off because of how the chemicals (film developing/processing) effected him - computers have really done a lot for eliminating steps.

I think that artists of yesteryear (Van Gogh for example) really went crazy because of the paint they used (and mixed themselves)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

It's scary to think of all the things that we are around every day that are slowly (or not so slowly) killing us and we don't even know it.

Sounds like this stuff is a great alternative!


----------

